# Corrosion Inhibitors for Brine



## tballard (Feb 6, 2010)

If I were making a sodium chloride or calcium chloride brine and I wanted to add a corrosion inhibitor..... What would I add and and at what rate? Does it affect the eutectic point of the brine or change any other of its characteristics (besides corrosion)? What else do I need to know?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Define corrosion inhibitor...


----------



## tballard (Feb 6, 2010)

Well... that seems to be the standard term that gets slung around. I'm assuming it's something that reduces the corrosive properties (particularly to metals) of the brine. I see some guys talking about "additives" and some guys talking about changing PH with pool chemicals. I don't know what I don't know. I'm just trying to educate myself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, you're a smart man. 

I wasn't sure if you were referring to a specific chemical or one of the brine "enhancers": Magic or whatever it's called now; IceBan or whatever it's called now; GeoMelt\beet juice, Caliber or whatever it's called now. 

Not sure if these marketing morons do more of a disservice to themselves by changing the name of their products every 6 months. 

Anyways, I would start with one of the organic type of corrosion inhibitors I mentioned. Not sure what's available to you. Not even sure what their names are anymore. 

Magic and GeoMelt you don't want to go over 10% in my experience. GeoMelt closer to 2-3%. IceBan can be higher if you want as can Caliber. They don't have the smell or tracking issues. Although Magic and IceBan usually contain some mag or calcium to begin with. 

They will not affect effective melting temps negatively, they will lower the temps that straight rock salt will be effective at however. 

HTH


----------



## tballard (Feb 6, 2010)

Perfect. Thank You. Any thoughts on neutralizing PH of the solution with standard pool chemicals? Benefits/drawbacks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Never used them and never heard of it until now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

tballard said:


> Well... that seems to be the standard term that gets slung around. I'm assuming it's something that reduces the corrosive properties (particularly to metals) of the brine. I see some guys talking about "additives" and some guys talking about changing PH with pool chemicals. I don't know what I don't know. I'm just trying to educate myself.


I like the phrase (I dont know what I dont know)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I like the phrase (I dont know what I dont know)


Read that many years ago in several of Tom Clancy's books. It is definitely the sign of intelligence.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Read that many years ago in several of Tom Clancy's books. It is definitely the sign of intelligence.


Well look at that, I learned something today and its not even noon yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Well look at that, I learned something today and its not even noon yet.


I didn't say you were intelligent...


----------



## tballard (Feb 6, 2010)

Ha. You guys are funny. I've read a lot of Clancy's stuff; maybe that's where I picked it up. (Rainbow Six is my favorite)

As for the pool chemicals, I believe it was someone on here that was talking about it. I'll have to track em down and ask directly. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tballard (Feb 6, 2010)

BTW... If you like Clancy, check out Kyle Mills. Good stuff.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

salt brine has a ph of around 8.6 which is corrosive.

IBG even though they deny it has a PH of 3.0 - 5.0 (listed rite on their SDS sheets) which is extremely acidic. Mix them together and you get something in the 7.0-7.4 range which is perfectly neutral.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tballard use PH down or PH plus in very small quantities to balance the PH, that is what we do. if you understand pool chemistry (we are a pool company) this will be quite simple for you to figure out.

its funny actually. i called IBG to ask why there product was SOOOOOOO Acidic, it will literally clean concrete.... they said there is no way their PH is that low, even though it tests at 4.2 through a spectrometer and their SDS sheet states is between 3 and 5. i told them what i was doing about it mixing it with the brine and they got super aggressive. Just because its not corrosive doesn't make it neutral, most companies are making a super acidic mix and calling it non corrosive.

PM me if you want, i figured this PH concept out a few years ago and we have been slinging the stuff. i can send you the recipe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tballard said:


> BTW... If you like Clancy, check out Kyle Mills. Good stuff.


I'll do that, unfortunately Clancy's last couple weren't so great, but all the Jack Ryan are amazing.

Never found anything that was close, so I started with David Baldacci, he's just as good as Clancy IMO, just from a different subject line.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

im pretty sure its clancys son now that is doing the writing and its no where near as good as his fathers was.


----------



## tballard (Feb 6, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll do that, unfortunately Clancy's last couple weren't so great, but all the Jack Ryan are amazing.
> 
> Never found anything that was close, so I started with David Baldacci, he's just as good as Clancy IMO, just from a different subject line.


I recommend starting with "Rising Phoenix" by Kyle Mills.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

To Enhance regular Salt water Brine (PNS Relative Corrosion Rate -100) You can add 30% Magic-0 to the Brine to change PNS corrosion rate to 25. There will be a freeze point of -15F for this mixture. Enhanced brine will have much better melting capability and longevity. It will work longer and resist refreezing for a longer period of time.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes it will but I don’t think 30% is necessary. You can still bring the Power hydrogen levels low enough at 10-15% and still keep melting capability under 0. Where we are we may see temps under 10 one or two days a year.

I actually think we spoke on the phone about a week ago, we will be a customer of magic 0 this year. The ratios may change from using the IBG magic, because I’m not sure where you sds sheets list the PH lvls.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

The PH for Magic-0 is 3.0-5.0 as per SDS sheet.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

alright so its the same as the _IBG magic_


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

To be honest they are the same product! That was all decided in court who got to keep the magic name.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

That’s interesting. Per David lenz from middlesex ice control magic 0 is clear and more refined. And ten cents cheaper... but with the exact same sds sheet. I’m going to assume marble man is from middlesex ice control.


----------



## William Brett (May 6, 2010)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Tballard use PH down or PH plus in very small quantities to balance the PH, that is what we do. if you understand pool chemistry (we are a pool company) this will be quite simple for you to figure out.
> 
> its funny actually. i called IBG to ask why there product was SOOOOOOO Acidic, it will literally clean concrete.... they said there is no way their PH is that low, even though it tests at 4.2 through a spectrometer and their SDS sheet states is between 3 and 5. i told them what i was doing about it mixing it with the brine and they got super aggressive. Just because its not corrosive doesn't make it neutral, most companies are making a super acidic mix and calling it non corrosive.
> 
> PM me if you want, i figured this PH concept out a few years ago and we have been slinging the stuff. i can send you the recipe.


Hi Broncslefty, I would be interested in your recipe if that's at all possible, I've been playing with adjusting ph a bit but not having as much success as I would like! We also use a organic additive over here similar to your magic or whatever they want to call it this week do you again aim for a ph of 7 when using that to adjust?

Cheers

Will


----------



## William Brett (May 6, 2010)

William Brett said:


> Hi Broncslefty, I would be interested in your recipe if that's at all possible, I've been playing with adjusting ph a bit but not having as much success as I would like! We also use a organic additive over here similar to your magic or whatever they want to call it this week do you again aim for a ph of 7 when using that to adjust?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Will


Would help if I left my email!! [email protected]


----------

